
Photography’s Blue Period - samclemens
http://hyperallergic.com/272915/photographys-blue-period-gets-its-first-major-show-in-the-us/
======
ue_
The style is fascinating; it has a certain aesthetic that I just love about
it.

This reminds me so much of the cover on one of Momus' early albums, _The
Poison Boyfriend_ (1987):
[http://assets.catawiki.nl/assets/2015/1/27/4/4/7/447f5dba-a6...](http://assets.catawiki.nl/assets/2015/1/27/4/4/7/447f5dba-a63d-11e4-8ad4-5452c33a505b.jpg)

This was part of the same photoshoot:
[http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/imomus/more/nickat27.j...](http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y296/imomus/more/nickat27.jpg)

I was reminded of this because it's arguably the cover that drew me to that
album and by extension the rest of Momus' work.

------
bagels
Was fully expecting an article about instagram filters.

~~~
anexprogrammer
I was expecting something about the tobacco haze!

~~~
Stratoscope
For anyone who is wondering:

[http://petapixel.com/2015/10/15/why-old-sports-photos-
often-...](http://petapixel.com/2015/10/15/why-old-sports-photos-often-have-a-
blue-haze/)

